
This Farm of the Future Uses No Soil and 95% Less Water - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_tvJtUHnmU
======
blue_tongue
Bruce Bugbee has the best explanation of why these farms will not work.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISAKc9gpGjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISAKc9gpGjw)

